# Need help guys!!



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

No warranty?


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

On the way to the dealership now but it's like pulling teeth to get them to do anything.. Was just curious if anyone might point me in the right direction of what is wrong..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Those are all related to an O2 Sensor.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Those are all related to an O2 Sensor.


Yea I looked some of them up and they are like lean bank 1, lean bank 1 sensor 2, and one was something about a humidity sensor failure.. I also had U0101 witch is lost communication with TCM..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Check your O2 Sensors and make sure none of the wires are thread bare


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds like the lean condition was detected and the car has been put into "limp" mode so no damage is done. Let the dealer determine the issue. They have all of the nice diagnostic tools just for this reason.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

So they tell me that my PCV valve is going back and that I also need a new valve cover gasket.. A little over a month ago I was driving and had a big puff a blue smoke come out the back, so I did a little research and found that it was prob my PCV valve so I took it into service and they would not even let me pull my car into service to look at it because I did not have a CEL, they would not test drive it, they would not even drive behind me to see the smoke they just told me that there was nothing they could do.. I posted on here somewhere about it but now it has failed and was the cause of the CEL and all of the trouble codes..


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh, now that there are CEL codes, they'll take a look at it, huh?

Real "mechanics" these days...


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Oh, now that there are CEL codes, they'll take a look at it, huh?
> 
> Real "mechanics" these days...


AGREED!! I thought a mechanic was someone that you took your car to when something was wrong and they would look to find the problem and fix it.. Now they wait till the car turns on the CEL.. I have an Ultra gauge and it would go off and say that I had trouble codes (ones listed above) but the car would run fine and the CEL would not come on so I would clear the codes and keep on driving.. My point is my car was trying to tell me that something was wrong but was not bad enough to throw the CEL and was told that there is nothing they can do and would not look at it, BUT today when I pulled in I had a light on and they were all over it.. SMH


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Oh, now that there are CEL codes, they'll take a look at it, huh?
> 
> Real "mechanics" these days...


I thought script kiddies in support were limited to computer companies.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

WhiteAndBright said:


> Yea I looked some of them up and they are like lean bank 1, lean bank 1 sensor 2, and one was something about a humidity sensor failure.. I also had U0101 witch is lost communication with TCM..
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



Any chance you have something connected to your OBD port? I hooked Torq up to my car a few weeks ago and the car "lost communications" and threw a couple codes and started running a little rough. I hooked up my actron, reset the codes and it was running fine after that.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

NYCruizer said:


> Any chance you have something connected to your OBD port? I hooked Torq up to my car a few weeks ago and the car "lost communications" and threw a couple codes and started running a little rough. I hooked up my actron, reset the codes and it was running fine after that.


I thought about that also I have an Ultra gauge but I have had it for maybe 20k, I also unhooked it and cleared all codes through Trifecta's ez flash player and it is still running like crap..


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

It is the PCV valve.. They are replacing it and the valve cover gasket.. They also tried to charge me $41.43 for a clamp that is used to hold all of the tubing on the intake pipes together.. I went down the street to AutoZone and bought 2 of them in a package for $1.98


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

How the dickens did they lose a part and have the chutzpah to charge you for the replacement?!? 

If you get a post-visit questionnaire, make sure to mention that they lost a part and tried charging you for the replacement.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

sciphi said:


> How the dickens did they lose a part and have the chutzpah to charge you for the replacement?!?


Sorry I left out a little bit.. The clamp was still on the intake pipe it just wasn't tight.. At first the tech popped the hood and said oh there is your problem air is leaking out and that is what is causing it to run the way it is.. BUT that clamp has never been tight.. I don't know if you guys remember but a little over a month ago I posted on here about a big puff of blue smoke coming out of the back of my car and it worried me because I was about to take a road trip to Houston and was turned away being told that no nothing was wrong even when I was showing trouble codes on the ultra gauge but still no CEL.. I understand that they have to have a CEL to do any kind of warranty work but I was having trouble codes telling me that something was wrong, what would have happened if I would have got over 500 miles away from home on vacation and the valve would have failed??


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

WhiteAndBright - are you still under the full B2B warranty? If so the clamp should have been free as well. If you were under the B2B warranty the first time you took your car in and aren't now, it still should have been free because you already had that complaint on file.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

No I am past the B2B.. Its not a big deal its a $.50 clamp but I just find it funny that they were more than willing to charge me %41.43 for a new one..


----------

